# Help And advice wanted



## ozman39 (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife has a crush on a guy at work says she cant get him out of her head ive been told she is always flurting with him at work and talks and texts him all the time. He gone on holiday to another country and she set time zone on phone to talk to him and was moody until he got in touch. He half her age nearly she just says he looks upon her as mother figure when i told her about this and she her son. But she always says we have argued to him is this to get sympathy from him. And where will this go as he is to et an arranged marriage. Help my Head is whirring


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

What a horrible situation for you!
She needs to stop all contact with him..that isn't work related.

She needs to put all that energy into her marriage.

You seem to be very 'cool' about it all.
Are you not angry or sad?


----------



## ozman39 (Feb 21, 2012)

waiwera said:


> What a horrible situation for you!
> She needs to stop all contact with him..that isn't work related.
> 
> She needs to put all that energy into her marriage.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozman39 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes very angry and sad I confronted her about it and she said it was
Her son and I don't look at him that way but his friend asked if anything
Was going on with them. She won't even discuss it now but
She wants to loose weight get new clothes all bad signs for me even
Though she 20 years older than him I don't know what to do. Thanks for reply
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to be tough here and let her realize that she will lose you if she does not stop this.

Tell her that she has a choice, either she stays with you, has no further contact with this man and quits her job ... and finds another one... or she leave NOW.

There is nothing inbetween. If she decides to leave let her family know about the emotional affair.

Is the OM (other man) married? If so contact his wife and expose the EA to her.

If you do not act decisively this EA will go on and on until it turns physical. And then after it goes that far he will most likely dump your wife. Few men will stay with a woman 20 yours older. but they will fool around with them.

Is this man in any position of authority over your wife a work?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

You do need to demand that it end now. She is having a EA this is not a parent child relationship going on. This is not a parent child relationship if he is always on her mind and it is a crush. Females do not "crush" on their bio-children so they would not on their adopted children either. So that is a cover up of what is really going on I am sure you realize that. She wants you to let her continue in this EA and will tell you anything that she thinks will allow that to happen.

Hold her accountable any more of a relationship between them is the end of your relationship. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## ozman39 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep he manager the reason alarm bells first rang was
They were going out for leaving drinks the day before
He left 4 of them and something went wrong and it got
Cancelled and my wife was distraught to the point
Of tears i thought something terrible had happened
That's when i thought something was off as he gone home
And will get an arranged marriage apparently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

